# Wenn er sich da mal nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt hat!



## elroy

_Wenn er sich da mal nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt hat!_

Diesem Satz bin ich als Beispiel für die Redewendung "sich zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen" begegnet, einen weiteren Kontext gab es nicht.

Ich habe zwei Deutsche nach der Bedeutung gefragt und bekam zwei unterschiedliche Antworten:

1.)
_Er hat sich da *ganz schön* aus dem Fenster gelehnt! _
Syntaktische Erklärung: _Ich würde mich wundern, wenn er sich da mal nicht... _(Ellipse)

2.)
_*Hoffentlich* hat er sich nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt._

Sind also beide Bedeutungen möglich und je nach Kontext unterscheidbar? Welche Bedeutung(en) kennt Ihr?


----------



## Frieder

Ich kenne es eigentlich nur in der Bedeutung (2). Es steht also fest, dass er sich _weit _aus dem Fenster gelehnt hat und es wird der Hoffnung Ausdruck verliehen, dass es nicht _zu weit_ gewesen ist (dass er also aus dem Fenster fällt). Eigentlich ist Bedeutung (1) hierin schon enthalten.


----------



## Hutschi

"Wenn er sich da mal nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt hat!" ist, sofern Kontext es nicht anders bestimmt, tatsächlich eine Redewendung.

Es bedeutet "Wenn er da mal keinen Fehler gemacht hat!" - oft auch im Sinne von "Wenn er da mal nicht voreilig war/dass er sich da übernommen hat!." = "Ich denke, es ist leicht möglich, dass er sich damit übernommen hat."

Beide Aussagen 1. und 2. sind ungefähr richtig.

1. Er hat sich da ganz  schön aus dem Fenster gelehnt.
Es fehlt hier explizit: "ich zweifle, dass er damit durchkommt. Ich zweifle, dass das richtig war." Das ist aber implizit eventuell vorhanden.
Der Satz kann auch anerkennend gemeint sein. das ist im Original eher nicht der Fall.

2.   _*Hoffentlich* hat er sich nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt._
Durch den Gegensatz von "ganz schön" und "nicht zu weit" wird es gleichbedeutend.
Hier ist der Zweifel explizit ausgedrückt. Das erklärt den Originalsatz besser.

---


3. Ich denke, es ist leicht möglich, dass er damit nicht durchkommt und sich selber schadet.
(Im Sinne: Es war voreilig und er hat die Situation wahrscheinlich nicht richtig eingeschätzt.)

----

Die Redewendung ist bildhaft (metaphorisch):

Wenn man sich zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnt, fällt man hinunter.

---

"Wenn er da mal nicht/mal kein"
Das drückt Zweifel an einer Handlung und deren Konsequenzen aus.

Beispiele
Er bummelt ganz schön (=trödelt sehr). Wenn er da mal nicht zu spät kommt.

Wenn er da mal keinen Mist baut. = Wahrscheinlich baut er gerade Mist.

----


Manchmal lehnt man sich aus dem Fenster (=unternimmt etwas potentiell Gefährliches), um anderen zu helfen.
Manchmal, um einen eigenen Nutzen zu erzielen.

---
Bis hierher habe ich frei geschrieben, es folgt noch eine Quelle. Ich habe erst nachgesehen, als ich hier anlangte. Ob ich mich da zu weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt habe? Es besteht ein Risiko, dass meine Antwort falsch oder unvollständig war.

Siehe auch: Redensartenindex: sich zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen



> sich zu weit vorwagen





> ; ein Risiko eingehen​; eine riskante Aussage treffen​; etwas versprechen, das man eventuell gar nicht halten kann​


​​Edit: Überlappt mit Frieder.​​


----------



## bearded

Wäre da nicht auch eine dritte Interpretation - kontextbedingt - möglich? nämlich *sofern/es sei denn:*

_-Vermutlich hat er sein Vermögen noch nicht verschwendet...  -Wenn er sich da nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt hat, meinst du wohl._
= ...sofern er sich nicht ..gelehnt hat / es sei denn, er hat sich da...gelehnt.
(as long as/provided that he didn't.. -  unless he did...)

Und Interpretation Nr. 1 (er hat sich da ganz schön aus dem Fenster gelehnt!) könnte vielleicht auch folgenderweise ausgedrückt werden:
_Und* ob* er sich zu weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt hat!_


----------



## Hutschi

Soweit ich es kenne, nein. Für mich klingt es nicht idiomatisch. Ohne Kontext funktioniert "da" nicht, weil es nicht bestimmt ist
Ähnliche Formen sind möglich:

_Vermutlich hätte er sein Vermögen noch nicht verschwendet... na ja, wenn er sich da nicht so weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt hätte, meine ich._ 
(Er hat es verschwendet, hätte es aber vermeiden können.)

_Vermutlich hat er sein Vermögen noch nicht völlig verschwendet... na ja, wenn er sich dabei nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt hat, meine ich._
Mit "dabei"=beim Geldverschwenden. (Es könnte sein, dass es weg ist, falls er zu unvorsichtig war.)

"Da" funktioniert hier nicht, da es in eine andere Richtung weist.


----------



## Frieder

Im Zusammenhang mit der Verschwendung von Vermögen finde ich die Aus-dem-Fenster-lehnen-Redensart unpassend.

Wenn sich jemand _weit aus dem Fenster lehnt_, dann meistens mit Worten, d.h. er wagt sich weit vor mit dem, was er sagt. Lehnt er sich zu weit aus dem Fenster, wird das (unangenehme) Konsequenzen für ihn haben (seinen Fall beispielsweise).


----------



## Hutschi

Wir wissen nicht, auf welche Weise er sein Geld verschwendet hat.
Durch leere Versprechungen? Durch Spekulationen? Durch das, was er sagte?
 ----



bearded said:


> -Vermutlich hat er sein Vermögen noch nicht verschwendet... -Wenn er sich da nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt hat, meinst du wohl.


 
Hallo, bearded, ich sehe gerade: es ist wahrscheinlich ein Dialog. 

A: Vermutlich hat er sein Vermögen noch nicht verschwendet ... 
B: Wenn er sich da nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt hat, meinst du wohl. 

Wenn man hier alles Nichtgesagte mitzählt, könnte es funktionieren.


----------



## bearded

Hallo Hutschi


Hutschi said:


> es ist wahrscheinlich ein Dialog


Ja, so hab ich's gemeint. Danke für die Antwort.  Bitte äußere Dich auch zu meinem *ob*-Satz (Ende #4).


----------



## Hutschi

bearded said:


> Und* ob* er sich zu weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt hat!


Das funktioniert nur als Zweifel.
A:  Vermutlich hat er sein Vermögen noch nicht verschwendet ... 
B: Wenn er sich da nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt hat, meinst du wohl.
A:  Und* ob* er sich zu weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt hat!

So funktioniert es aus semantischen Gründen nicht. 
A müsste sich selbst korrigieren. 
Oder A neckt B mit widersprüchlichen Aussagen.

---
A:  Vermutlich hat er sein Vermögen noch nicht verschwendet ... 
B: Wenn er sich da nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt hat, meinst du wohl.
C:  Und* ob* er sich zu weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt hat!

Das wäre möglich. C sagt damit, nachdem er A und B zugehört hat:  Klar ist er sein Vermögen los.

Der Satz bei "C:" funktioniert nur als Antwort, die einer negativen Aussage des anderen widerspricht.
Typisch:

A: Anton ist nicht frech.
B: Und ob er das ist. = Er ist sogar sehr frech.


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> Der Satz bei "C:" funktioniert nur als Antwort, die einer negativen Aussage des anderen widerspricht.


Das ist klar. Aber mein ob-Satz gehörte eigentlich nicht zum Dialog zwischen A und B (und C).  Kann er denn nicht als alternative Fassung zu Nr. 1.) #1 funktionieren? _Er hat sich da (aber) ganz schön aus dem Fenster gelehnt! ----> Und ob (auch: und wie?) er sich zu weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt hat!_


----------



## Frieder

bearded said:


> _Er hat sich da (aber) ganz schön aus dem Fenster gelehnt! ----> Und ob (auch: und wie?) er sich zu weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt hat!_


"Und ob" sagt man, wenn man dem Gegenüber widerspricht, "und wie", wenn man ihm enthusiastisch zustimmt.

A: Da hat er sich aber nicht besonders weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt.
B: Und ob! Er hat sogar eine Abmahnung vom Chef bekommen.

C: Da hat er sich aber weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt.
D: Und wie! Aber das musste ja mal gesagt werden.


----------



## JClaudeK

Frieder said:


> Ich kenne es eigentlich nur in der Bedeutung (2).


Ich auch.

Die Wendung "Wenn er/ das  mal ......" gibt es auch ohne die Negation _"Wenn ......  mal nicht .....  "_
z.B.
"Wenn das mal gut geht!"      
Da passt eigentlich nur  die Interpretation "*Hoffentlich* geht alles gut."


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> Wenn er da mal keinen Mist baut. = Wahrscheinlich baut er gerade Mist.





Frieder said:


> Wenn sich jemand _weit aus dem Fenster lehnt_, dann meistens mit Worten, d.h. er wagt sich weit vor mit dem, was er sagt.






elroy said:


> _Wenn er sich da mal nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt hat!_


≈ Wahrscheinlich hat er sich da zu weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt.
≈ Seine Aussagen sind wahrscheinlich nur Angeberei.

Beispiel:
Person A hat bis jetzt ca. 80% seiner Tennisspiele gegen B verloren, sagt aber vor dem nächsten Spiel zu C: „Dieses Match werde ich auf jeden Fall gewinnen!“ C erzählt D davon und kommentiert: „Wenn er sich da mal nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt hat!“


----------



## elroy

Schlabberlatz said:


> C erzählt D davon und kommentiert: „Wenn er sich da mal nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt hat!“


 Kann man das also sagen, wenn das Ergebnis des Matches noch nicht feststeht (bzw. das Match noch nicht stattgefunden hat)?

Aber auch nach dem Match, vorausgesetzt, A hat verloren (dann würde aber „wahrscheinlich“ nicht mehr zutreffen, sondern eher „definitiv“)?


----------



## Schlabberlatz

elroy said:


> Kann man das also sagen, wenn das Ergebnis des Matches noch nicht feststeht (bzw. das Match noch nicht stattgefunden hat)?


Ja, genau.



elroy said:


> Aber auch nach dem Match, vorausgesetzt, A hat verloren (dann würde aber „wahrscheinlich“ nicht mehr zutreffen, sondern eher „definitiv“)?


Nein, nach dem Match würde man es anders formulieren:
Da hat er sich wohl zu weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt! [›wohl‹ ist hier eine ironische Abschwächung.]
Da hat er sich mal wieder zu weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt!


----------



## JClaudeK

_



			Wenn er sich da mal* nicht* zu weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt hat!
		
Click to expand...

_


Schlabberlatz said:


> ≈ Wahrscheinlich hat er sich da zu weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt.
> ≈ Seine Aussagen sind wahrscheinlich nur Angeberei.


"Wahrscheinlich" funktioniert nur mit negierten Sätzen, bzw. kann man auch da sagen:


Frieder said:


> Eigentlich ist [die] Bedeutung ["wahrscheinlich"] hierin schon enthalten.


_wahrscheinlich = Ich würde mich wundern, *wenn* ..... *nicht*" _(OP)




JClaudeK said:


> "Wenn das mal gut geht!"
> Da passt eigentlich nur die Interpretation "*Hoffentlich* geht alles gut."


"*Wahrscheinlich* geht alles gut."


----------



## Schlabberlatz

JClaudeK said:


> "Wahrscheinlich" funktioniert nur mit negierten Sätzen


Schon klar. Bei dem Satz, um den es geht, sehe ich aber die Interpretation ›wahrscheinlich‹ als die wahrscheinlich richtige an, vgl. das Beispiel, das ich in #13 konstruiert habe; ›hoffentlich‹ ist da nicht die passende Interpretation. Vgl. auch die Erläuterungen beim Redensartenindex (#3).


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> Kann man das also sagen, wenn das Ergebnis des Matches noch nicht feststeht (bzw. das Match noch nicht stattgefunden hat)?
> 
> Aber auch nach dem Match, vorausgesetzt, A hat verloren (dann würde aber „wahrscheinlich“ nicht mehr zutreffen, sondern eher „definitiv“)?


Dann trifft: "Das Spiel ist verloren" definitiv zu.
"Wahrscheinlich" betrifft hier eher Konsequenzen.

_Das Spiel ist verloren. Wenn der Trainer sich da mal nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt hat._
Er hat eine falsche oder ungewöhnliche Taktik angewendet oder vorher zu sehr angegeben. Er kann nur hoffen, nicht ersetzt zu werden.


----------



## JClaudeK

Schlabberlatz said:


> sehe ich aber die Interpretation ›wahrscheinlich‹ als die wahrscheinlich richtige an, vgl. das Beispiel, das ich in #13 konstruiert habe; ›hoffentlich‹ ist da nicht die passende Interpretation.


Es kommt darauf an, wer hofft. 


Schlabberlatz said:


> Person A hat bis jetzt ca. 80% seiner Tennisspiele gegen B verloren, sagt aber vor dem nächsten Spiel zu C: „Dieses Match werde ich auf jeden Fall gewinnen!“ C erzählt D davon und kommentiert: „Wenn er sich da mal nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt hat!“


A hofft natürlich, dass er gewinnen wird, unabhängig davon, was C vermutet.
Wenn  C es gut meint mit A, hofft er auch, dass A sich nicht getäuscht hat.
Aber wenn C gemein ist/ A nicht mag, denkt er: "Seine Aussagen sind wahrscheinlich nur Angeberei."


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Da ich das Beispiel selbst konstruiert habe, kann ich versichern, dass C nicht ›hoffentlich‹ gemeint hat 😄


----------



## JClaudeK

Schlabberlatz said:


> Da ich das Beispiel selbst konstruiert habe, kann ich versichern, dass C nicht ›hoffentlich‹ gemeint hat


Genau, "wahrscheinlich" ist keine objektive, sondern ein voreingenommene Interpretion, die hier 'definitely' nicht passt.


Es stimmt, dass man  die  Wendung  "Wenn er/ das  mal ..... (nicht)" aus zwei verschiedenen Perspektiven interpretieren kann, nämlich

(optimistisch) "ich hoffe, dass .... (nicht)"
oder

(pessimistisch) "ich fürchte, dass ..... (nicht)"
=>


> Wenn er sich da mal *nicht* _zu weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt hat! _*=*


1) *Ich fürchte*, dass er sich _zu weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt hat._
2) *Ich hoffe*, dass er sich *nicht* zu weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt hat.



> "Wenn das mal _gut geht!_"


1) *Ich fürchte*, dass es *nicht* _gut geht._
2) *Ich hoffe*, dass es  _gut geht._


----------



## Schlabberlatz

JClaudeK said:


> Genau, "wahrscheinlich" ist keine objektive, sondern ein voreingenommene Interpretion, die hier 'definitely' nicht passt.


Ich bleibe dabei:


Schlabberlatz said:


> elroy said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Wenn er sich da mal nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt hat!_
> 
> 
> 
> ≈ Wahrscheinlich hat er sich da zu weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt.
> ≈ Seine Aussagen sind wahrscheinlich nur Angeberei.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hutschi

Schlabberlatz said:


> ...
> ≈ Wahrscheinlich hat er sich da zu weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt.
> ≈ Seine Aussagen sind wahrscheinlich nur Angeberei.
> ...


Als mögliche Konnotationen stimmt das, es ist halt nur nicht die Grundbedeutung.
Es ist eine mögliche Voraussetzung.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> es ist halt nur nicht die Grundbedeutung.


----------



## JClaudeK

> *Wenn das man / mal gut geht! *
> sagt man, wenn man Zweifel am Erfolg eines Unternehmens hat
> umgangssprachlich; Ausdruck von Skepsis / Sorge



wahrscheinlich   *≠* Skepsis, Zweifel, Sorge

Edit:
Vielleicht können wir uns auf "*möglicherweise*" statt "wahrscheinlich"  einigen?





Quelle


----------



## Schlabberlatz

JClaudeK said:


> *Wenn das man / mal gut geht! *
> sagt man, wenn man Zweifel am Erfolg eines Unternehmens hat
> umgangssprachlich; Ausdruck von Skepsis / Sorge
Click to expand...

Darauf hatte ich mich gar nicht bezogen, sondern auf den Satz im OP. Es mag Kontexte geben, in denen …


JClaudeK said:


> 1) *Ich fürchte*, dass er sich _zu weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt hat._
> 2) *Ich hoffe*, dass er sich *nicht* zu weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt hat.


… passt. In dem von mir konstruierten Beispiel trifft das aber nicht zu. C kritisiert As Angeberei, indem er sagt:
3) Ich nehme an, dass er sich zu weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt hat.


----------

